# Anti-Pimp Majestic FP



## Brooks803 (May 14, 2010)

This is a pen I've had in my mind to make for quite some time now. I can't stand the pimp crystal on this kit so I got rid of it and made it one cool cat instead. While I was at it and knocked out both finials and turned my own. The blank is a black onyx truestone from R&B Crafts. I was able to squeeze everything into 1 blank. It was alot of tedious work and I think I ran the batteries dead in my digital calipers making sure I had everything perfect. I had a blast making this pen and I can't wait to do another (already got the pimp crystal out!) All parts were MM to 12000, Buffed with Tripoli and White Diamond, and polished with PlastX. I made this pen as a special gift for the Pastor who will be officiating my wedding on the 22nd. I have a hunch that he will appreciate it greatly. Thanks for looking and as always any comments/critiques/questions appreciated! Also, all the little white dots on some of the pics are reflections...I'll try to take some more pics in the morning in the daylight. Who knows....maybe this one will grace the front page


----------



## glycerine (May 14, 2010)

I like that alot!


----------



## Jim15 (May 14, 2010)

That is one beautiful pen, great work on the modifications.


----------



## witz1976 (May 14, 2010)

Wow, that is really nice!  It probably would have been cool by just removing the pimp crystal, but getting adding your own finials as well is well...uber cool!  Great job!


----------



## mredburn (May 14, 2010)

Turning the finial and the replacement piece for the clip really brings  the pen together. Very good job.   Mike


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (May 14, 2010)

Nice mods and a very nice pen. Keep saving those crystals and someday you can make an 'Ultra Pimp' version.


----------



## Jim Smith (May 14, 2010)

Very classy looking pen!  Nice job of reducing the bling, it looks much better that way.  

Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## Mark (May 14, 2010)

Very nice. I like the modifications, much better than the stock product. Congrats on a pen well done....


----------



## jbostian (May 14, 2010)

Great looking pen.  Your modifications really set the pen off.

Jamie


----------



## Rangertrek (May 14, 2010)

Great modification.  I don,t care for the crystal either, may give your method a try next time.


----------



## juteck (May 14, 2010)

I've been sitting on one of these kits since last fall and didn't know what to do with it. Yours gives me some inspiration to get it moving. Excellent work!!


----------



## hewunch (May 14, 2010)

I am a lucky guy :biggrin:


----------



## jskeen (May 14, 2010)

I gotta agree, great improvement over the stock kit, and you nailed the execution on all of it.  The curve of the barrel blank looks to match the angle of the bottom cap perfectly, yet does not look out of place with the almost straight top, and that's a tough match to make.  My only question, did you intentionally reduce the radii of the cap finial more than the bottom one, or were you running short of blank?  Or is that a photographic effect?


----------



## jttheclockman (May 14, 2010)

Nice work all around. How did you remove the crystal  Thanks for showing.


----------



## randyrls (May 14, 2010)

Great IDEA!   

And congratulations on the upcoming wedding!  

Checkout How to have a happy marriage: http://www.coleman-family.org/marriage.htm


----------



## Whaler (May 14, 2010)

That is a winner.


----------



## bgibb42 (May 14, 2010)

That's a great looking pen.  Even more impressive, at least to me, is you got it all out of one blank!


----------



## Brooks803 (May 14, 2010)

hewunch said:


> I am a lucky guy :biggrin:


 
Yes you are Hans (btw, if you haven't figured it out yet Hans here is the Pastor officiating my wedding)...I went ahead and posted this so you'll have something to drool over till next weekend! You're earning it, trust me :wink:.



jskeen said:


> I gotta agree, great improvement over the stock kit, and you nailed the execution on all of it. The curve of the barrel blank looks to match the angle of the bottom cap perfectly, yet does not look out of place with the almost straight top, and that's a tough match to make. My only question, did you intentionally reduce the radii of the cap finial more than the bottom one, or were you running short of blank? Or is that a photographic effect?


 
Thanks! All the cuts were intentional. I did almost run out of blank, but I made it exactly how I imagined it. With the replaced crystal having a more round shape I wanted to compliment that by keeping the same shape on the bottom finial. With the cap finial I wanted to keep it closer to the curve of the barrels. I didn't want to have the clip accent looking out of place by being a bit bulgy by itself.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 14, 2010)

bgibb42 said:


> That's a great looking pen. Even more impressive, at least to me, is you got it all out of one blank!


 

Believe me when I say that it was TIGHT! I've never been so nervous drilling a blank before this!! I maybe had a lil over 1/8" left over. I do have to give Butch a thank you though, his challenge made me rethink on how to cut the blank by parting everything off, so the blank never left my chuck until i was ready to turn. That way everything was cut and drilled at the same angles. I even went as far as removing all the accent bands and removed the centerband from the threads and changing everything on this one but I'm saving those mods for another pen, I wanted to keep this one classy.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 14, 2010)

Nice work Jonathon! Now, you and Roy can start a new reality TV show called "Unpimp My Pen"


----------



## skiprat (May 14, 2010)

Let me see if I can get this straight......:biggrin:


The 2nd Place Winner of the Losers Contest is being married by the 2nd Place Freestyle Contest winner. Sounds like you are both about to get the 1st place prizes after all:biggrin:

Hope the wedding goes well Jon.:biggrin:


----------



## PrinterTom (May 14, 2010)

I like it...ALOT!!!


----------



## Brooks803 (May 14, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Nice work all around. How did you remove the crystal Thanks for showing.


 
I was able to take the crystal out of two kits. One I was very careful picking it out with a sturdy dental pick and the other I lucked out bc they glued it in crooked so I could get underneath it very easily. I didn't soak it in acetone like Roy did.



PenMan1 said:


> Nice work Jonathon! Now, you and Roy can start a new reality TV show called "Unpimp My Pen"


 
There's an idea...we'll drive around in a bakelite convertable. I also owe you a big thanks Andy. You sent me the tubes to make this all possible in the 1st place!



skiprat said:


> Let me see if I can get this straight......:biggrin:
> 
> 
> The 2nd Place Winner of the Losers Contest is being married by the 2nd Place Freestyle Contest winner. Sounds like you are both about to get the 1st place prizes after all:biggrin:
> ...


 
Ahhh....but you are forgetting one crucial point Skippy. I'm also marrying the 1st place winner of the begginners contest!


----------



## PR_Princess (May 14, 2010)

WOW Very, very nice Jon!! 

You took a nice looking  kit and made it into a very classy one!! Great job and one fantastic looking pen!


----------



## skiprat (May 14, 2010)

Brooks803 said:


> Ahhh....but you are forgetting one crucial point Skippy. I'm also marrying the 1st place winner of the begginners contest!


 
Are you serious??  You and Elizebeth??  That's cool!!!  :biggrin: This is getting better all the time!!!  Congrats all round in advance!!:biggrin:


----------



## Rfturner (May 14, 2010)

it looks great I like the look of it I think that the pimp crysta; would have taken away from the pen. Great Job and congrats on your upcoming wedding


----------



## PenMan1 (May 14, 2010)

Hey Hans! When you sign the Marriage Certificat make sure that Jonathon didn't load that sucker with disappearing ink


----------



## hewunch (May 14, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Hey Hans! When you sign the Marriage Certificat make sure that Jonathon didn't load that sucker with disappearing ink



ROFL! That right there is rich! I love it. :rotfl:


----------



## workinforwood (May 14, 2010)

Looks really nice, with great photo choices too.  I really like your mods you did.  BUT...I am rather partial to the current front page choice and hope it stays up forever.


----------



## David Keller (May 14, 2010)

Very, very nice.  Great looking pen.  Congrats on the upcoming nuptials.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 14, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Looks really nice, with great photo choices too. I really like your mods you did. BUT...I am rather partial to the current front page choice and hope it stays up forever.


 
Hey Jonathon:
Sound like you and Roy may have to take the "Bakelite Cadillac" up to Michigan and "unpimp" ol Jeff  in your first episode of Unpimp My Pen:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (May 14, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Are you serious?? You and Elizebeth?? That's cool!!! :biggrin: This is getting better all the time!!! Congrats all round in advance!!:biggrin:


 
Thats the one! 



PenMan1 said:


> Hey Hans! When you sign the Marriage Certificat make sure that Jonathon didn't load that sucker with disappearing ink


 
I wouldn't do a thing like that :devil::wink:    well....maybe I would :tongue: 



PenMan1 said:


> Hey Jonathon:
> Sound like you and Roy may have to take the "Bakelite Cadillac" up to Michigan and "unpimp" ol Jeff in your first episode of Unpimp My Pen:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
We'll ride up there and threaten to mount all the saved crystals on his scroll saws unless he pays us in bakelite, caesin, or 700yr old chinese chair wood :biggrin::tongue::laugh:


----------



## ldb2000 (May 14, 2010)

Wow , I almost missed this one . Great job on it . Very elegant looking in Dress Black . I love the mods but I still like the crystal , go figure :biggrin: . Congrats on your upcoming Wedding and may you and Elizabeth have many happy and healthy years together . I know Hans is gonna love the pen .


----------



## Brooks803 (May 14, 2010)

Took some more pics just now outside, I think they look a bit better on a white background.


----------



## Bree (May 14, 2010)

That's a true beauty simple yet very elegant.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## chriselle (May 14, 2010)

Now that is some nice work!  That pimp crystal has kept me far away from this kit now I'm looking to where I can sign up.  Very inspiring!


----------



## CSue (May 14, 2010)

Great work on that beautiful pen!  Wow!  

And congrats on your upcoming wedding.  My best to you and Elizabeth.


----------



## bitshird (May 14, 2010)

Nice Work, good to get rid of the Pimp stone.


----------



## seamus7227 (May 15, 2010)

That is fantastic! I love the way you made that all come together! Great Job!


----------



## splinter99 (May 15, 2010)

Very Nice. My daughter is getting married next Sat(5-22) also


----------



## Kaspar (May 15, 2010)

Excellent pen!  Great look!

So I can get rid of those stupid crystals by soaking the part in acetone?  And that won't damage the finish, right?  I would love a fail safe way to get rid of those things and then I would consider getting those kits.  I haven't yet because I hate those pimp stones that much.  The Majestic _sans_ stone looks like a great kit, and I love what you put in its place.  

Outstanding pen!  Total class!


----------



## Brooks803 (May 16, 2010)

Kaspar said:


> Excellent pen! Great look!
> 
> So I can get rid of those stupid crystals by soaking the part in acetone? And that won't damage the finish, right? I would love a fail safe way to get rid of those things and then I would consider getting those kits. I haven't yet because I hate those pimp stones that much. The Majestic _sans_ stone looks like a great kit, and I love what you put in its place.
> 
> Outstanding pen! Total class!


 

I honestly do not know about this part. That is something that was posted here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=60936. What I used was a sturdy dental pick and ALOT of patience. Another way that might work (only a theory at this point and if you don't mind destroying the crystal) is take a small drill bit and drill partially into the crystal to break it and use the pick to clear out the remains. You'd just have to be careful not to drill all the way through. The possibilities are endless as far as what you can replace it with. I'm debating with myself on what to use this next go around with a rollerball version. We will all just have to wait and see.

I also wanted to give a BIG Thank You to everyone for the kind words and the well wishes on my upcoming marriage.


----------



## Penl8the (May 20, 2010)

Brooks803 said:


> I made this pen as a special gift for the Pastor who will be officiating my wedding on the 22nd. I have a hunch that he will appreciate it greatly.



Jonathon, congratulations on your big day.  I almost missed that phrase "my wedding on the 22nd".

And I am sure your pastor will enjoy this pen.


----------

